# Need A New Strap For Ekranoplan



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

my olive green ekranoplan straps in need of replacing, has anyone got a link to a suitable leather alternative that will fit ?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

You've broken that strap already Gonz? You'll need to measure the lugs mate then I'm sure someone can help you out 

Hirsch and Di Modell make good quality and reasonably priced leather straps.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You can try the original VE leather strap for the Ekranoplan classic range.


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

its the 25mm one, russia2all seem to flog 24mm to go with it though.


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks Kutusov, but where can you buy them from ?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GoNz0 said:


> thanks Kutusov, but where can you buy them from ?


Go to Vostok-Europe website http://www.vostok-europe.com/ and look for an official distributor on your region (EU, US, etc). You have the links there to their webshops :thumbsup:


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

uk only has a distributor who didn't have the decency to reply to my emails last month, Lampoc sent a message on my website to http://www.vostok-watches.com/

seems the best bet 

now the question remains,

for the olive watch face do i go black/white stiching or black and red ?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GoNz0 said:


> for the olive watch face do i go black/white stiching or black and red ?


Yeap, you found it! Best person to go to on Europe when it comes to VE







You can't post links like that on this from though... you have been a very naufgty, naughty boy 

Regarding the strap, black and white, no question about it! There's no red anywhere on that watch so why would you go with a red stitching? It might work if you had the black PVD one though...


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

strap came today, fitting it quick enough thanks to the silicone strap having a gap to get to the bar, no more sweaty wrist for me


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GoNz0 said:


> strap came today, fitting it quick enough thanks to the silicone strap having a gap to get to the bar, no more sweaty wrist for me


 :kewlpics: would be nice...


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

here you go, I was about to say the 24 hour dials bust but it's having one of it's "work for a few hours" moments 

(heading in for service as soon as i get round to posting it)

remember I wear this for work, I am a service engineer so its had it's share of scuffs and knocks!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice one mate


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That one is so much nicer than the PVDed sporty versions... and now it's looking so much better than on those integrated rubber straps...

It's a really cool watch, a shame I don't have the wrist for it :sadwalk:


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

at 6'3 and 17+ stone (need to diet) it doesn't look out of place on my wrist 

the intergrated strap did make it look smaller funnily enough.

the Anchar i have sat in the USA is a bit bigger again, that will be fun to wear when it finaly gets brought over!

its the pvd one though, the guy who sells them in the USA had a few transit damaged and i managed to get a good one 

VE need to make the straps at least half an inch longer imho


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

GoNz0 said:


> VE need to make the straps at least half an inch longer imho


No, you just need to diet, chubby B)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think their bracelets are amazingly good, the straps not so much...

And the Anchar is pretty much the same size as the Caspian Sea Monster, ins't it? That one is 47mm, the Anchar 48?


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

i don't have fat wrists...

if i could get off my chair and find a poking stick.....



Kutusov said:


> I think their bracelets are amazingly good, the straps not so much...
> 
> And the Anchar is pretty much the same size as the Caspian Sea Monster, ins't it? That one is 47mm, the Anchar 48?


good point


----------

